# ecto 1



## ghostbuster (May 30, 2004)

i was about to begin the final assembly of an ultra-detailed ecto-1 when i realized that one of the four lights that goes at each of the corners of the roof came out badly formed. i only have half a light.
i need to write to pl and ask for a new one, however, i no longer have the instructions, through the mishigoss of moving and what not i lost them, so i was wondering if there's anyone out there who has the instructions and could tell me the part number. it's one of the chrome lights, there are four of them and they are supposed to be painted blue.
thanks for the help!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

That would be part 30.


----------

